# (WoW) Verzauberung auf Hose, Kopf usw.



## TimonatoR-1000 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab gehört, dass in der Brennenden Steppe jemand beim Flammenkamm stehen soll, der einem Hp oder anderes auf Hosen, Kopf usw zaubert. Stimmt dies?

Wann ja, wie heißt der Typ genau und was muss ich machen damit er mir Verzauberungen auf meinen Items macht?


Mfg


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2006)

TimonatoR-1000 am 03.01.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab gehört, dass in der Brennenden Steppe jemand beim Flammenkamm stehen soll, der einem Hp oder anderes auf Hosen, Kopf usw zaubert. Stimmt dies?
> Wann ja, wie heißt der Typ genau und was muss ich machen damit er mir Verzauberungen auf meinen Items macht?
> Mfg


Also es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten sich seine Items, die man normalerweise nicht beim Verzauberer seiner Wahl verzaubern kann, aufzuwerten. Zum einen sind da die Verzauberungen der Agentumdämmerung, diese setzen jedoch einen gewissen Ruf voraus, ebenso die Fraktion der Trolle aus Zul'Gurub ( Zand ... irgendwas, in Booty Bay ). Dann gibt es noch Verzauberungen aus Düsterbruch, du findest Bücher ( Librams ) welche du mit weiteren Rohstoffen ( Diamanten etc. ) in der Bibliothek ( DB West ) abgeben kannst.

Der von dir genannte NPC wird wohl ein Mitglied der Thoriumbruderschaft sein, auch hier wird ein Ruf vorausgesetzt um diese Items der Thoriumbruderschaft zu erstehen bzw. erlernen zu dürfen.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (3. Januar 2006)

Rabowke am 03.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TimonatoR-1000 am 03.01.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, danke. Schätze auch mal, dass ich einen bestimmten Ruf benötige


----------



## Iceman (3. Januar 2006)

Rabowke am 03.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten sich seine Items, die man normalerweise nicht beim Verzauberer seiner Wahl verzaubern kann, aufzuwerten. Zum einen sind da die Verzauberungen der Agentumdämmerung, diese setzen jedoch einen gewissen Ruf voraus, ebenso die Fraktion der Trolle aus Zul'Gurub ( Zand ... irgendwas, in Booty Bay ). Dann gibt es noch Verzauberungen aus Düsterbruch, du findest Bücher ( Librams ) welche du mit weiteren Rohstoffen ( Diamanten etc. ) in der Bibliothek ( DB West ) abgeben kannst.
> 
> Der von dir genannte NPC wird wohl ein Mitglied der Thoriumbruderschaft sein, auch hier wird ein Ruf vorausgesetzt um diese Items der Thoriumbruderschaft zu erstehen bzw. erlernen zu dürfen.



Der NPC in der Brennenden Steppe hat nichts mit der Thoriumbruderschaft zu tun. Der nimmt alle Librams an die nicht in Dire Maul abgegeben werden müssen. Dorthin müssen nur 3 (Focus und die anderen beiden hab ich vergessen), der Rest muss zum Typen in der brennenden Steppe.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2006)

Iceman am 03.01.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der NPC in der Brennenden Steppe hat nichts mit der Thoriumbruderschaft zu tun. Der nimmt alle Librams an die nicht in Dire Maul abgegeben werden müssen. Dorthin müssen nur 3 (Focus und die anderen beiden hab ich vergessen), der Rest muss zum Typen in der brennenden Steppe.


Man lernt nie aus ... Danke für die Info ( hatte mich schon irritiert mit brennender Steppe, in der sengenden Schlucht ist ja die Thoriumbruderschaft eigentlich ansässig ). Aber der Rest von meinem Text scheint zu stimmen, jedenfalls gabs diesbezüglich keine Korrektur


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Januar 2006)

Setzen und 2 Monate WoW-Sperre!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2006)

firewalker2k am 03.01.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Setzen und 2 Monate WoW-Sperre!


----------



## Jerec (3. Januar 2006)

TimonatoR-1000 am 03.01.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab gehört, dass in der Brennenden Steppe jemand beim Flammenkamm stehen soll, der einem Hp oder anderes auf Hosen, Kopf usw zaubert. Stimmt dies?
> 
> ...




-> http://www.connect4web.de/buchband/ . Hier steht alles, was ein Buchband bringt, was man dazu benötigt und wo es abzugeben ist.

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Iceman (3. Januar 2006)

Rabowke am 03.01.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Man lernt nie aus ... Danke für die Info ( hatte mich schon irritiert mit brennender Steppe, in der sengenden Schlucht ist ja die Thoriumbruderschaft eigentlich ansässig ). Aber der Rest von meinem Text scheint zu stimmen, jedenfalls gabs diesbezüglich keine Korrektur



Willst mehr Korrekturen? Kannst du haben. 
- Die Zul'Gurub Trolle sind net in Booty Bay sondern im Norden von Strangle ansässig. Auf einer der Inseln im Nordwesten.
- Die Bibliothek in Dire Maul ist einfacher über DM Nord zu erreichen. Wenn man über DM West dahin geht muss man sich durch die halbe Instanz kämpfen, in DM Nord kommt man in die Bibliothek ohne einen Gegner zu töten und das auch ohne schleichen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2006)

Iceman am 03.01.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst mehr Korrekturen? Kannst du haben.
> - Die Zul'Gurub Trolle sind net in Booty Bay sondern im Norden von Strangle ansässig. Auf einer der Inseln im Nordwesten.
> - Die Bibliothek in Dire Maul ist einfacher über DM Nord zu erreichen. Wenn man über DM West dahin geht muss man sich durch die halbe Instanz kämpfen, in DM Nord kommt man in die Bibliothek ohne einen Gegner zu töten und das auch ohne schleichen zu können.


Doh'  
Ich sollt einfach mein Maul halten ^^ ( oder nicht von Arbeit aus über WoW schreiben, dass geht in die Hose, wie ich gerade eindrucksvoll bewiesen habe *g* )


----------

